

What do you think of this complete startup guide? - emmalepsy
http://grasshopper.com/jump
I wrote this guide for entrepreneurs and small biz owners and am looking for further feedback and insight. What did I miss? What would you add?
======
Susan_we
The guide is relevant for non-tech companies mostly, as it would be really
weird if a tech company doesn't know how to build a site. But on the other
hand, the most of the start-ups are tech companies, so I see some weird
pattern here. On the other hand, as for marketing strategy and remote office
pieces of advise -they are good.

